# Bilbao Ferry Port Parking



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

Copied from the P&O website 
<The Bilbao ferry terminal is located in a fishing village called Santurtzi, accessible from both the west (Santander) and the east (Madrid and Barcelona) via the A8. Take the N644 turn off and follow this road to the ferry port. There are no car parking facilities in the village, however you can leave their vehicles at the port at no cost. Please note that this the customers' responsibility and must be reported to the Port Authority upon arrival to cover security issues.>

Will be returning here and plan to stopover at the port for 2 nights and visit Bilbao...have any other members tried this

Brian


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Brian Have stayed overnight on the departure car park.
the advise I was given was to park up along the lefthand side fence which proved to be no problem.

Alex.


----------

